# Question for those on continuous birth control



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Does anyone find that when they do have their period that it's worse that 'normal'? I originaly was put on bc for dysmenorrhea (extremely painful periods, and heavy... and irregular...). I went to the continuous bc to decrease the frequency of migraines. I'm right now having my second period since going continuous and it is very painful. It's almost (not as bad, thankfully) like it was before the bc!Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Mine weren't as bad when I hadn't had one in a few months. But because I'd been spoiled by not having cramps for a few months, they seemed bad, but I know they weren't as bad as usual. I was just being a wuss.One of the reasons I'm on continuous BCP is due to suspected endo... in many people the continuous regimen will lead to a thinner and thinner uterine lining as time passes without a period. The pill causes the lining to be less thick. My periods after a few months without definitely seemed lighter...one might think they would be heavier, but that was not the case!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Luna - I've also noticed that it's VERY light. Just being on a normal bc regime did decrease how heavy they were, but this time around I've only needed liners! I'm not used to that, but no complaints here. At first I also thought I was just being overly sensitive to the cramps since I haven't had to deal with them for nine weeks, but nope - these were horrible. Extremely painful and that's so frustrating because that is what I wanted to get rid of in the first place with the bc! I guess I'll see how bad it is the next time around. At least this wasn't as bad as pre-bc and certainly not as bad as migraines!


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Ty, my cramps were never very bad pre-BC, and during regular BC days they were practically non-existent. Since August, I've been doing continuous BC, and I'd say that when I do get my period, I do get the occasional cramp. I think getting a little older (being in my late 20's as opposed to a teenager) has a lot to do with it, too.The main change I've noticed is the amount. The every-third-month period is very, very heavy. Pre BC, my periods were always very heavy, and this is even heavier. My dr. warned me that it would be that way, though.Good luck.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

webbusa - It's heavier for you? I thought that was what would happen with me too. Maybe I'm getting the bad cramps, but not the heavy flow. Guess we'll see in the next three months. Thanks for you input.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Ty, Not really. But I did get off the pill recently (even though I have endometriosis).Did you see this today?? Kinda scary!







http://www.msnbc.com/news/729719.asp


----------

